# Aufruf zur Stammzellenspende und Typisierung



## Turbostaat (6. August 2010)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community,

als erstes möchte ich mich für die Wahl des Forums entschuldigen, doch ich fand einfach kein passendes Unterforum für dieses Anliegen.
_____

Ich wende mich mit einer bitte an euch.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja von dem Fall des kleinen Maximilian gehört der gerade mal 7 Monate alt ist und bereits an einer schweren Form der Leukämie erkrankt ist und bei dem bereits 3 Chemotherapien nichts brachten, denn die Krebszellen breiten sich weiterhin aus.

Nur noch eine Stammzellenspende kann dem kleinen Zwerg weiterhelfen. Leider ist niemand aus der Familie und auch niemand aus der Stammzellen Datenbank bisher ein geeigneter Spender und die Chemotherapie lässt ihn nur länger am Leben, aber er wird dadurch nicht gesund und irgendwann daran sterben.

Daher haben seine Eltern in Verbindung mit dem NKR DNSB dazu aufgerufen sich typisieren zu lassen um einen passenden Stammzellenspender zu finden.


Selbst wenn Maxi nicht geholfen werden kann, so besteht immerhin die Chance das ein anderer Mensch dadurch einen passenden Spender findet und diesem dadurch das Leben geschenkt wird.

*
Wie kann geholfen werden?*

Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Ihr könnt euch z.B. bei einer der Typisierungsaktionen beteiligen zu finden hier:
Aktionen

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit bei einem Arzt euch typisieren zu lassen
Kooperation
dort findet ihr eine Suche oder sprecht einfach euren Hausarzt an ob dieser das machen würde 

Als dritte Option könnt ihr euch direkt bei der NKR DNSB ein Typisierungsset zuschicken lassen das hierüber möglich ist
Spenderregistrierung

*Voraussetzung zur Spende*
Ih müsst lediglich zwischen 18 und 55 Jahre alt und gesund sein, das ist alles. 

Es besteht natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit Geld zu spenden, denn jede Typiseirung kostet 50€. Mehr dazu findet ihr auf den Seiten Helft Maxi oder der NKR DNSB.
*@PC Games (hardware) Redaktion*
Auch wenn ihr "nur" ein Computermagazin seid so wäre ein Aufruf oder Werbung dafür auf der Startseite eine echt prima Sache und so könnten viel mehr Menschen damit erreicht werden.

Vielleicht wäre es ja PC Games oder dem Computec Verlag auf all ihren Plattformen möglich in irgendeiner Form auf der Startseite einen großen Hinweis, vielleicht einen Artikel zu veröffentlichen oder einen Aufruf zu starten das sich soviele Menschen wie möglich sich typisieren lassen.


Mit besten Grüßen
Turbotaat

PS: Ich bin nicht mit der Familie verwandt, habe auch keine Tätigkeit bei der NKR DNSB inne o.ä. Ich habe mich rein aus Eigeninitative an euch gewandt, daher habe ich auch nichts mit der Organisation usw zu tun und eure Anliegen müsstet ihr direkt an die Organisatoren von der Aktion wenden.


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Darf leider Alterstechnisch noch nicht, aber Mom und Dad sind schon dabei und sobald ich darf mach ich auch 

Meine Mutter hätte mal beinahe gepasst. Aber halt nur beinahe


----------



## Turbostaat (6. August 2010)

Ja, ich finde es bedauernswert das keine unter 18jährigen spenden dürfen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es erlaubt wäre mit der Zustimmung der Eltern. Ich meine ob nun ein 17jähriger der in 3 Tagen 18 wird mit Zustimmung der Eltern spendet oder ein erst seit 3 Tagen 18jähriger spendet ist etwas...naja


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Ich würd auch mitmachen, bin aber 4 jahre zu jung und hab sämtliche Chronischen lungenkrankheiten die man sich vorstellen kann, also alles andere als gesund :/


----------



## Star_KillA (7. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich würd auch mitmachen, bin aber 4 jahre zu jung und hab sämtliche Chronischen lungenkrankheiten die man sich vorstellen kann, also alles andere als gesund :/


Bin auch erst 14  
Ich verliere am Tag sowiso 100ml Blut da kann ich auch Spenden (sind Stammzellen kein Blut ?! Bin ich doof ? )


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2010)

Ich werde mich auch mal bei Doc. melden mal sehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. August 2010)

Ich hatte mir auch mal vorgenommen, bei sowas zu spenden. Aber seitdem mir erklärt wurde, dass eine Knochenmarkspende mit einer beachtlichen Wahrscheinlichkeit zu permanenten Lähmungen der Beinmuskulatur sowie anderen chronischen Krankhetssymptomen führt, hab ich da irgendwie Angst vor.


----------



## Turbostaat (7. August 2010)

Danke für die Reaktionen 

*@GR-Thunderstorm*
Ich weiß nicht woher du diese Informationen hast, aber du kannst dich gerne über die Risiken hier informieren
ZKRD - Informationen für Knochenmarkspender - Risiken einer Spende

Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt noch nie von einem KM Spender gehört der irgendwelche Lähmungen bekommen hat.


----------



## zcei (7. August 2010)

Ich auch nicht. Wir hatten erst letztens einen Vortrag an unserer Schule. Unter 18 ist leider tabu. Typisieren kannst du wohl schon ab 16.

Und nein, Stammzellen sind kein Blut, können aber iwie hochkomplex aus dem Blut gewonnen werden, wenn man vorher ein Mittelchen nimmt. Am sichersten ist aber ein kleiner Eingriff, wo sie aus deinem Oberschenkelknochen die Stammzellen entnehmen und nach 2 Tagen haste die nachgebildet 

Leute macht es!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. August 2010)

Turbostaat schrieb:


> Danke für die Reaktionen
> 
> *@GR-Thunderstorm*
> Ich weiß nicht woher du diese Informationen hast, aber du kannst dich gerne über die Risiken hier informieren
> ...



Das klingt eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm...

Diese Informationen habe ich von einer Bekannten, die ein umfassendes Aufklärungsgespräch eines Arztes hinter sich hatte. Sie war die Spenderin für eine andere Freundin ihrerseits. Nach der Spende hatte sie permanente Ausfallserscheinungen wie z.B. plötzliche Schwindelgefühle oder Kreislaufprobleme.
Dabei ging es ebenfalls darum, dass ihre Freundin an Leukemie litt und sie Knochenmark spendete. Lähmungen hatte sie selbst keine, allerdings hat der Arzt derartige Risiken erwähnt.


Wie sie die Stammzellen allerdings nur aus dem Blut entnehmen, hätte ich wirklich kein Problem damit. Da kann nun wirklich nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## schramme (7. August 2010)

Wollte mich auch schon mal typisieren lassen, fällt aber wegen chronischer Krankheit aus...

Alles nix nützt...

Dennochh wünsch ich viel Erfolg dem Kleinen & natürlich allen anderen Leukämiepatienten...


----------



## Scorp (7. August 2010)

Stammzellen werden dem Knochenmark entnommen. Daher ist es relativ schmerzhaft, aber dieser Schmerz wäre es allemal wert einem Menschen das Leben zu retten.
Bin leider noch ein dreitviertel Jahr zu jung...


----------



## Turbostaat (7. August 2010)

Muss dich korrigieren, es gibt die sogenannte periphere Stammzellenentnahme, dort werden die Stammzellen nicht dem Knochenmark entnommen, sondern direkt aus dem Blut, Dazu nimmt man 5 Tage lang ein hormonähnlichen Stoff der die Produktion der Stammzellen anregt. 

Die periphere Stammzellenentnahme

Einzige Nebenwirkung ist das man sich wie bei einer Grippe fühlt, aber das ist ein noch geringeres Übel als nach einer Knochenmarkentnahme.


----------



## FloW^^ (7. August 2010)

ich darf nichtmal blut spenden xD
(hirnblutung durch unfall gehabt... ausserdem linke vertebralarterie durch einblutung verschlossen und nach über einem jahr marcumar wieder offen, aber stark verengt)
wollte es, um mich zu revangieren für das blut, was ich bekommen habe... darf aber nicht


----------



## heizluefta (7. August 2010)

Hinweise:

1. Man braucht sich keine Sorgen über den Eingriff zu machen, wird meist per Blutabnahme heut zu Tage geregelt.

2. Es kostet keine 50 Euro. Lediglich wird gebeten bei den Kosten mit einem 50 Euro Beitrag zu unterstützen, aber das ist nicht verpflichtend, die sind froh um jeden Spender !!!


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. August 2010)

Bin schon typisiert. 

Nochmal zur Info:
1. Bei der peripheren Stammzellentnahme nimmt man, wie bereits erwähnt, 5  Tage lang einen hormonähnlichen Stoff. Danach werden in einem  Krankenhaus die Stammzellen aus dem Blut gefiltert und der "Rest des  Blutes" wieder in den Körper zurückgeführt. Es werden dabei auch nur  Einwegschläuche benutzt.

Eine Spenderin erzählte mir, dass sie nach der Spende lediglich die  üblichen Grippesymptome hatte. Man wird auch nicht Spendeunfähig bzgl.  Blutspende, falls sich darüber jemand Gedanken macht. Evtl. muss man  halt 1x aussetzen mit dem Blutspenden. 

2. Die eigentliche Knochenmarkentnahme die NICHTS (!) mit dem Rückenmark  zu tun hat (weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, dass ins Rückmark eingegriffen  wird und deshalb ein Lähmungsrisiko besteht).
Das Knochenmark wird dann aus dem Beckenkamm entnommen. Risiken sind die  einer Narkose. Soll allerdings etwas schmerzhafter sein. Habe bisher  nur gehört, wenn man mal aufs Steißbein fällt, dann ist das etwa der  Schmerz, den man danach empfindet. Aber alles nichts von Dauer.

In den meisten Fällen wird mittlerweile die periphere Methode angewandt.  Die Knochenmarkentnahme wird vor allem dann vorgenommen, wenn der  Spendeempfänger diese besser verträgt oder sie voraussichtlich besser anschlägt. Vor allem bei Kindern und Jugendlichen soll  diese Art der Spende besser anschlagen.

Ein Freund von mir ist mit 15 an Leukämie gestorben, hat sich aber  während der Krankheit nie unterkriegen lassen. Er war immer gut gelaunt,  wenn wir zusammen waren und ich bewundere es noch heute, das er sich  das Leben nicht hat vermiesen lassen.


----------



## KillerDuck (7. August 2010)

Hab mich heute zur Typisierung angemeldet. Ist ne gute Sache, mich kostets nichts, also warum nicht?

Edith sagt: Eigentlich sollten sich alle anmelden, die spenden können. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt was bezahlen, aber eventl. rettet man da mit ein Menschenleben. Das sollte uns allen 2min Arbeit wert sein.


----------



## .Mac (7. August 2010)

Finde es zwar bisschen abgedroschen wenn man jetzt einen Wirbel um diesen einen Fall macht, aber es ist eine gute Sache und von daher lass ich das mal außen vor.

Werde jedenfalls am Montag mal zum Artzt gehen und gleichzeitig einen Spenderausweis beantragen, wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## KillerDuck (7. August 2010)

Geht auch nicht unbedingt um diesen Fall, zumindest mir nicht, ich finde die Idee aber sehr gut. Und mein Einsatz ist gering, und wenn ich mal in die Situation komme, eine Spende zu brauchen, möchte ich auch auf eine umfangreiche Spenderdatei zurückgreifen können.
Das ist also bei mir zumindest Gemeinnützigkeit und Eigennutz zugleich, aus den gleichen Gründen gehe ich auch regelmäßig Blut spenden.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne mitmachen, dazu muss ich aber noch 3 Jahre warten.


----------



## Shi (7. August 2010)

Ebenso, bin auch erst 16 leider


----------



## kaisper (8. August 2010)

FÜr alle die noch daran interessiert sind was nach der Typisierung passiert, hier ein paar Infos.
Ihr werdet solltet ihr als Spender in frage kommen in ein Krankenhaus nahe des Spenderegisters gerufen, für das NKR wäre es die Medizinische Hochschule Hannover, und dort werden noch ein paar weitere Untersuchungen sowie AUfklärungen vorgenohmen. Begleitet werdet ihr hierbei von Björn oder vertretend von mir ^^(Zivi in der Transfusionsmedizin). Einige Tage später werdet ihr dann mit den bereit erwähnten hormonähnlichen Mitteln versorgt und letztendlich findet die Stammzellenentnahme über die ebenfalls schon erwähnte, Blutabnehmen statt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. August 2010)

Kann ich trotz Morbus Addison Stammzellen spenden / Typisieren?

Ich weiß bloß das ich kein Blut und kein Plasma spenden kann.


----------



## FloW^^ (8. August 2010)

vielleicht sollte man es mit einer amygdalin/laetril-behandlung probieren, wenn die chemos nix helfen... hab gutes darüber gelesen.
Eine Welt ohne Krebs. Die Geschichte des Vitamin B17 und seiner Unterdrückung: Amazon.de: G. Edward Griffin: Bücher


> das erfaehrt der Leser auf Seite 202. Damit ist die Frage beantwortet, die der Autor auf Seite 21 stellt: "Wer haette ein Interesse daran, ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs zurueckzuhalten?" Denn falls dieses Heilmittel ein Vitamin sein sollte, das weitverbreitet und billig in der Natur vorkommt, waere eine gigantische kommerzielle und politische Industrie - ein weltweiter Markt von 40 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr - ueber Nacht vernichtet. Den vom Krebs Betroffenen jedoch wuerde es unendliches Leid, und der Gesellschaft insgesamt riesige Betraege an Krankheitskosten ersparen.
> 
> Das zentrale Thema des Buches ist die Aussage, dass Krebs durch einen Mangel an Vitamin B17 (das Gleiche wie Laetril) ensteht, genauso wie Skorbut durch einen Mangel an Vitamin C verursacht wird. Die Belege, die der Autor dafuer anfuehrt, sind geradezu ueberwaeltigend. Die Statistik auf Seite 123 zeigt eine fuenf bis zehnfache hoehere Erfolgsrate der Behandlung mit B17 gegenueber den konventionellen Methoden, d.h. Bestrahlung, Chemotherapie und Operation. Letztere werden von mehr als zwei Drittel der Aerzte fuer sich selbst abgelehnt! Auf den Seiten 133-144 werden etwa ein Dutzend Faelle (ausgewaehlt von zig-Tausenden) spektakulaerer Heilerfolge von Krebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium ausfuehrlich beschrieben, mit Namen und genauen Daten der Betroffenen. Zahlreiche fuehrende Krebsforscher haben sich ebenfalls eindeutig zu diesem Thema geaeussert. So z.B. Dr. Nieper, ehemaliger Praesident der Deutschen Gesellschaft fuer Onkologie, mit der Aussage: "... Laetril ist die einzige verfuegbare Methode, den Krebs wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen". Der Wirkungsmechanismus von Vitamin B 17 ist in allen Einzelheiten bekannt, er wird in Kap. 12 ausführlich beschrieben.
> 
> ...



das buch würde ich aber unbedingt lesen, bevor man sich dafür oder dagegen entscheidet.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. August 2010)

Edit  : .


----------



## Neander (8. August 2010)

Sicher versucht man über solche "Werbung" Mitleid zu erregen und Spender zu finden aber wenn man mal ein bisschen nachdenkt braucht man diese Werbung einfach, weil es viel zu wenige Menschen gibt die registriert sind.

Es geht hier nicht nur Max sondern um viele Andere, die täglich auf einen Spender hoffen und deswegen finde ich es sehr geschmacklos sowas als SPAM abzutun, weil hier geht es wirklich um Menschenleben.


----------



## Turbostaat (8. August 2010)

Vollkommen richtig *Neander* 

bei der Typisieriungsaktion eines kleinen Mädchens (Helena) vor 2 Jahren, das war auch gerade mal ein par Monate alt, wurden 40(!) weiteren Menschen geholfen, weil bei den Typisierungsaktionen eben neue Spender gefunden wurden.

Bei Maximilian ist die Suche nach einem Spender besonders wichtig, weil er vielleicht nur noch 6-8 Wochen hat wenn er keinen passenden Spender findet, gerade weil er diese besonders bösartige Form der Leukämie hat und die Chemo eben nicht gut anschlägt. 

Diese Werbung ist auch wichtig, es gibt gerade mal 14 Milionen(!?) Spender. Ein absoluter Witz....

Aber wer jetzt hier sich hinstellt und sagt Mitleid bla, demjenigen wird hoffentlich niemals sowas passieren, denn falls doch, dann hofft er bestimmt auch darauf das ihm geholfen wird. Naja, einfach mal über den Tellerrandgucken ist vielleicht für manche zuviel


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. August 2010)

Bin bei der DKMS registiert. Ehrensache...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. August 2010)

Bin schon seit Jahren bei der AKBB erfasst. Aktion Knochenmarkspende Berlin-Brandenburg e.V. bzw. Unbenanntes Dokument, damals unter dem Motto: Helft Stefan!
To Be Continued


----------



## Cey (8. August 2010)

@FloW^^: Lies mal den Wikipedia-Artikel über Amygdalin / "Vitamin B17"

Ich denke dieser Satz sagt alles aus: "Ein Review aus dem Jahre 2006 [6] kam nach der Untersuchung von 36 Studien zum Ergebnis, dass in keiner einzigen der 2006 zur Verfügung stehenden Arbeiten ein Hinweis für eine mögliche Wirkung gegen Krebs beim Menschen nachweisbar war." (Quelle: Wikipedia->Amygdalin)

Aus diese Risikobewertung vom Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung mag verdeutlichen, dass das (leider!) nichts seriöses ist.

Allein schon so eine Aussage wie "Durch regelmaessige Zufuhr einer ausreichenden Menge von Vitamin B17 kann ein gesunder Mensch die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Krebserkrankung nahezu auf Null bringen." sagt ja wohl alles über die wissenschaftliche Qualität dieses Buches aus.

Also lieber sich typisieren lassen als Blausäure (= giftiger Wirkstoff in Zyankali) zu essen!


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (9. August 2010)

Ich finde das Klasse das die Moderatoren auch ein Thema das weit abseits von PC ist zulassen Super

lg Spieler 911


----------



## bloodmoney (9. August 2010)

Bin dabei, villeicht hilft es ja


----------



## TheMF6265 (9. August 2010)

nur durch solche Einzelschicksale bekommt man überhaupt Menschen dazu, sich typisieren zu lassen und das ist wirklich traurig. Wie bereits häufig genug erwähnt möchte man, wenn man selbst in einer solch misslichen Lage ist auch, dass einem geholfen wird. Und der Aufwand ist wirklich nicht gerade groß  Wenn ich 18 bin werd ich mich auch zeitnah typisieren lassen.


----------



## vodun (9. August 2010)

Werde auch mal meinen Hausartzt dazu befragen ob der das macht oder wo ich dahin müsste


----------



## windows (9. August 2010)

Bin 4 Jahre zu jung.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. August 2010)

Das Thema ist wirklich kein unwichtiges denn:

.1) so ziemlich jeder davon (schwerst Krank zu werden) betroffen sein könnte.

.2) es schon schlimm genug ist andere darunter leiden zu sehen / Freunde oder Bekannte. Und oder bzw. mal etwas Fernsehen anschalten genügt um fast Depressiv zu werden. Die mal mehr, mal weniger Zensierte brutale Wirklichkeit. Dort erfuhr ich zuerst von dem Krebskranken Jungen, der den Kampf hoffentlich gewinnt. Die Initiative von Turbostaat ist lobenswert.

Nur bevor wirklich alle 3,5 mit und ohne Glieder Ihre Minderjährigkeit oder genauere Angaben zu körperlichen gebrechen machen...

Wer weiß, daß Er oder Sie nicht fit ist und hier deshalb sein bedauern postet, dem sei ans Herz gelegt, in dieser unserer Welt liegt noch vieles im argen. Es wird schon noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit kommen, in der gutes zu tun möglich ist, insofern wirkliches interesse besteht.

Oder um es in MJ`s Lieder Titeln und Strophen auszudrücken; Wanna Be Starting Something, Heal The World - It doesent matter If Your Black Or White.
Hier droht eine Tendenz zum abschweifen in Richtung: All I Want To Say Is: They Don`t Really Care About Us -
Man In The Mirror, Who Is It, Who`s Bad, Free Willy Song...
Dirty Diana passt dann eher nicht. Von Billy Jean ganz zu Schweigen, den (kleinen)Schuh zieh ich mir nicht an.

Wo wir schon mal dabei sind Hard~ und Softwarefremde
Themen zu diskutieren. Teilweise doch mit Computertechnischer Relevanz.
Zu aktuellen anlässen. Falls es die Foren Regelung erlaubt, wollte ich noch auf folgendes aufmerksam machen.

-Auf Youtube wird man fündig. Pestizide in Obst und Gemüse. War glaube ich eine Sendung vor ca. 2 Jahren im RBB. [Eigener Pc Kontext: Die Nahrung der Zukunft, werden Heiltränke Realität?!] {Bier, ist übrigens nicht gemeint.} 

-Gifte im Verpackungsmaterial z.B Plastiktüten, gehen diese in unsere Nahrung über?(Weichmacher Phtalate & Co.) Bzw. Anderes.

-Schadstoffe zur Insektenbekämpfung in Schiffscontainern, wie Gefährlich ist es Kleidung aus Asien zu Kaufen? Ist das alles noch oder wird es jemals Fair Trade? (Sendung von Arte vor etwa zwei Wochen, Leben mit dem Gift oder so ähnlich)

-Wie kann man BP und den Betroffenen der jüngsten und verherendsten Ölkatastrophe der Menscheit helfen(:auch wir selbst sind es - sind die Fische die wir Essen (werden) verseucht?!) Jetzt und in der Zukunft, Vermeidung von Umweltkatastrophen!{Nur die Atlanteaner erwischte es ähnlich schlimm. Sie sprengten sich selbst ungewollt mit dem Mond, aus der Erde.}

-Wird der nächste STALKER Teil die jetzige Situation Russlands (Brände) als Teil der Story beinhalten? & ist sowas Sinnvoll?

-Fein das man nicht mehr soviel über Feinstaub hört, ist vermutlich abgeschafft worden. Oder vom Winde verweht, quasi direkt in die Lunge.

-In Pakistan gab es nach den Überflutungen bedauerlicher weise Todesfälle und viele Vermisste. Da sollen die Tatsächlichen Spezialeinheiten mal lieber ein paar Menschenhändler jagen. Das wäre mal eine Antiterror Maßnahme.

-Wie lange dürfen Kernkraftwerke arbeiten? [Pc Kontext: SLI wirklich Sinnvoll? Oder Crossfiren wir Richtung Fallout?]

-Vorschläge zu Konflikt Lösungen im Nahen Osten. Statt Bomben, Assassins Creed für alle!?

-Gegen den Walfang und Personelle Verschleierung. Oder wie kann man die Kulturen weg zu neuen Traditionen umdisponieren, ohne zu verletzend zu werden?
{Endlossschleife zu BP Stichpunkt - Leben wir bald hinterm Mond?}

-Overclocking & Downsampling allgemein: Hardware die zu Heiss wird. Was ist das für ein geruch hinten am TFT und am Netzteil, der um so Silenter das System, umso Bequit`er den Rechner befindlichen Raum füllt? Gesundheitsschädlich ja, aber wie sehr.{Wieviel Zeit bleibt mir noch? Ich brauche ein PCGH Berechnungs Tool!}

-...

Antworten auf diese und andere Fragen könnte sicherlich ein Henner Schröder bestens Kommentieren.

Na gut, vielleicht auch der Protagonist aus diesem neuen Bild~ und ebenso Wortgewaltigem Deus Ex Human Revolution Trailer, wenn auch auf etwas andere Art.

Ich Say, Say, Say jetzt noch, bevor es zu Smooth Criminal wird lasst all die Thriller nicht zu.
Das soviel bedeuten soll wie, lasst euch erst mal Assimilieren, nein Typisieren.


----------



## serafen (10. August 2010)

Bin schon typisiert und beim DKMS erfasst - hoffentlich findet sich ein passender Spender!


----------



## Turbostaat (14. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

*gute Nachrichten!*

Ich habe eben erfahren das für Maxi ein passender Spender aus den USA gefunden wurde! 

Das heißt aber nicht das ihr jetzt euch nicht mehr typisieren lassen braucht, denn es gibt da draußen noch zig andere Menschen, welche noch immer auf einen Spender warten!


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2010)

Auf Grund der Tatsache, das die Mutter meiner Nachbarin an Leukämie gestorben ist, meine Großmutter an "normalem" Hautkrebs und meine Großtante an Brustkrebs leidet, werde ich mich auch typisieren lassen.

Dann muss ich nur für gesund genug befunden werden um zu spenden


----------



## Odatas (16. August 2010)

Ja Leute lasst euch Typisieren...wenn ihr Fragen zur Spende selbst habt schreibt mich an....ich hab schon ein mal Knochnemark gespendet. Kann euch gerne alles beantworten.


----------



## Cornholio (20. August 2010)

Schöne Sache, ich bin bereits typisiert und möchte jeden dazu aufrufen, das auch zu machen. Weiter so


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... ich bin zwar verdammt ängstlich, was Spritzen anbelangt - aber wenn es für nen guten Zweck ist ...

Umgekehrt wäre ich ja auch froh, sofern sich jemand finden würde ... in einer solchen Situation. 

Sollte man wirklich unterstützen: *DKMS*


----------



## Alte-Schule (21. August 2010)

Ich bin schon Blutspender. Das reicht mir.

Und ich hasse es wenn ein Arzt sagt du bist Krank.

Und warum soll ich das machen in Afrika leiden mehr Menschen und keiner sagt was hier in diesem Forum.

Kommt mal alle runter.


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Ob man jetzt eine Typisierung vornehmen lässt oder Blut spendet - ein Arzt könnte so oder so Abweichungen feststellen und Dich warnen, also ein unlogisches Argument; das wäre genauso logisch wie den Mißstand in Afrika mit einer Blutspende bessern zu wollen ...

Im Übrigen wird ja keiner gezwungen. Schmerzt nicht, ist kein großer Aufwand, grundsätzlich kostenlos - und wenn man damit jemandem helfen kann, sehe ich keinen Grund, das nicht zu tun.

Wer die Lage in Afrika ändern möchte, muss in die Politik gehen.


----------



## Alte-Schule (21. August 2010)

"Wer die Lage in Afrika ändern möchte, muss in die Politik gehen."


Man damit beweist du nur das du nicht besser bist als die Politiker.

Das ist sowas von oberflächlich, da kommt mir die Galle hoch.

Jaja immer wieder abschieben und von nix wissen, OMG. Aber für eine Person hier im Forum ein Thema aufmachen. Du bist doch nicht besser als die Politik. Das ist lächerlich, meinste arbeitende Menschen haben nichts besseres zutun? Ja klar, immer wieder die Besserwisser die nichts zutun haben und sich nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren. Du arbeitest doch als Marionette.

Warscheinlich bist du Jesus version 2.0. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... was hat der Aufruf des TE denn kausal mit der Lage in Afrika zu tun? 

Ich empfinde die Situation ebenfalls als unsäglich und unterstütze engagierte Menschen wie Karl-Heinz Böhm, die vor Ort ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Dennoch kann man sich gleichfalls im eigenen Land engagieren - was ist daran verwerflich? Zumal die Typisierungsunterlagen bequem von zu Hause angefordert werden können; wenn damit ggf. einem erkrankten Menschen geholfen werden kann, sehe ich keinen Grund, nicht zu helfen.

Um der leidenden Bevölkerung in Afrika zu helfen, bedarf es nun mal globaler Hilfe, nicht nur eines einzelnen Staates - und am besten kann man hier Druck machen, wenn man sich in Organisationen oder in der Politik aktiv einbringt, ansonsten wird nur weiter geredet und versprochen ...

Ich hab einen gut bezahlten Job im öffentlichen Dienst - würde aber jederzeit einen Teil meines Urlaubs dafür einsetzen, wenn ich mit einer Knochenmarkspende einem Menschen helfen könnte, der dringend darauf angewiesen ist; die Chancen, einen geeigneten Spender zu finden, sind ohnehin schon gering.


----------



## Alte-Schule (21. August 2010)

Wär es dreist in der heutigen Menschheit, die nur noch am Geld hängt, Geld dafür zuverlangen wenn man der passende Spender ist?

Warscheinlich gibt es diese bestimmte Person. 

Klar, aber ich werd mich auch mal typisieren lassen. Warum denn nicht.

Ich will ja auch Blut haben falls ich mal einen schweren Unfall habe.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. August 2010)

Was heißt dreisst die Menschheit war immer so aber es geht halt im moment die Richtung das das wenn man das öffentlich vorstellt es nicht mehr so schlimm ist. Was aber natürlich nicht heißt das ich dafür bin, ich glaube ich werde das auch mal machen.


----------



## Phame (22. August 2010)

Tut das weh ?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. August 2010)

nabend

ich werde anfang nächster woche eine geldspende vornehmen.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. August 2010)

Ich wurde ca. vor 5 Jahren typisiert und habe bisher min. 30 mal Blut gespendet, das jedes Bundesland nen eigenen Spenderausweis hat ist auch nicht so doll, habe jetzt ca. 5 Spenderausweise.


----------



## Turbostaat (23. August 2010)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich das machen in Afrika leiden mehr Menschen und keiner sagt was hier in diesem Forum.


Es hindert dich doch niemand daran das du irgendwas dafür machst, oder?
Meine Hilfe für Afrika z.B. ist meine Spende an "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" obwohl ich als Student auch nicht in Geld bade.

Aber wenn du das so siehst kannst du ja den Eltern von Maxi das mal persönlich ins Gesicht sagen wenn du genügend Rückgrad hast.
Aber man könnte natürlich auch es so sehen das es auf der Welt genug ******** gibt, und warum sollte man die Welt nicht ein kleines Stückchen besser machen?
Aber du zeigst noch nicht mal genügend weitsicht das man mit diesem Aufruf auch anderen Menschen helfen kann die auf einen Spender hoffen - egal ob Europa oder Afrika, sondern weltweit! 



Phame schrieb:


> Tut das weh ?


Was? Die Typisierung? Nein.


----------



## Phame (23. August 2010)

Aber die eigentliche Knochenmarkspende tut dann schon weh oder? Ich hab zwar kp wie sowas abläuft stell mir das aber nicht sehr prickelnd vor.


----------



## .Mac (23. August 2010)

Phame schrieb:


> Aber die eigentliche Knochenmarkspende tut dann schon weh oder? Ich hab zwar kp wie sowas abläuft stell mir das aber nicht sehr prickelnd vor.



Entweder eine Blutabnahme oder direkt aus dem Knochen unter Nakose. Tut also nicht weh, außer du hast Angst vor einer Blutabnahme.  Ich glaube das kann man sich auch auswählen.

Bei der Blutabnahme bekommst du ein paar Wochen ein paar Pillen damit die Stammzellen in dein Blut gelangen, was nicht gefährlich ist, wenn sie dann in deinem Blut enthalten sind fährst du in deine Klinik und dir wird kurz Blut abgenommen, und das bekommt dann der, der es braucht.

Wie gesagt, weh tuhen tut es nicht, außer du findest schon eine Blutabnahme schmerzhaft.


----------



## Turbostaat (23. August 2010)

Es gibt zwei Verfahren.

Entweder wird direkt aus dem Oberschenkel wird Knochenmark entfernt. Da wirst du natürlich betäubt, kriegst vom eigentlich Eingriff dann nichts mit.
Dieser ist nach der OP, wenn die Betäubung nachlässt, "schmerzhaft". Ich schreibe es extra in Klammern, weil es nicht wirklich schlimm sein soll. 
Es entspricht in etwa einem Schmerz als wenn du halt ordentlich hingefallen bist, z.B. auf den Hintern und kannst halt ein paar Tage keine 100m Weltrekorde laufen, aber es ist nicht so das du wochen- oder gar monatelang mit tierischen Schmerzen rumrennst die dir die Tränen in die Augen treiben.
Wenn du das schon als zu schmerzvoll empfindest, dann kann ich dir sagen das es weitaus schlimmere Schmerzen gibt. Da werden Kopfschmerzen / Migräne als schlimmer empfunden.
Ebenso bleiben 2 kleine Mininarben von der OP übrig.
Also es wird dir nicht der Oberschenkel komplett aufgeschnitten und mit einer Schlagbohrmaschine der Knochen aufgebohrt.Das entnommene Knochenmark wächst innerhalb kürzester Zeit (~2 Wochen) auch wieder nach. 

Das inzwischen üblicherere Verfahren ist die Blutstammzellenspende. Dort musst du ca 5 Tage lang ein Präperat nehmen, welches deinen Körper anregt Stammzellen zu produzieren. Nebenwirkungen hierbei ist einzig und allein das du dich etwas schlapp dann fühlst - in etwa als ob du eine Grippe hättest (natürlich ohne laufende / geschwollende Nase etc ). 
Bei der Spende wird doof gesagt aus einem Arm das Blut entnommen, dann werden die Stammzellen herausgefiltert, und der Rest des Blutes wird dir in dem anderen Arm wieder zugeführt. Also sie "klauen" dir nichts oder so.
Dafür musst du dann ~4h lang auf ner Liege ausharren, aber du bekommst dort Essen, trinken, was zu lesen, kannst MP3 Player hören usw. Also ist kein steriler OP oder sonstwas. Da brauchst du keine Betäubung oder dergleichen.
Das einzige "Unangenehme" sind also das "Schlappgefühl", das ~4h rumliegen, 2 kleine Einstiche im linken und rechten Arm und das durch diese Einstiche es passieren kann das ein blauer Fleck entsteht - wie bei übrigens jeder Blutentnahme.


----------



## Phame (23. August 2010)

Okay danke! Bin jetzt am überlegen das auch zu machen. Die Variante mit der Blutabnahme ist mir dann doch lieber da ich Bodybuilder bin und mir die erste Variante nicht leisten kann. Mal schaun ob ich es mache


----------



## Turbostaat (10. September 2010)

weniger schöne Nachrichten 

Der Spender aus den USA ist einfach abgesprungen, weil er nicht mehr Spenden wollte.... das heißt Maxi steht wieder ohne Stammzellenspender da. 
Ich verstehe solche Menschen nicht...


----------



## JuliusS (12. September 2010)

Ich bin 14 kerngesund hatt erst hunderte Artzttests hinter mir und bin eigentlich nie krank ernähre mich gesund und bin Ausdauerläufer . Allerdings habe ich zu große Angst vor Langzeit-Nebenwirkungen von daher . No way !!!!


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht helfen. Ich bin erst 17.


----------

